
Marching neural network - signa11
https://arogozhnikov.github.io/3d_nn/
======
stared
A beautiful piece of data art (as in
[https://lisacharlotterost.github.io/2015/12/19/Meaning-
and-B...](https://lisacharlotterost.github.io/2015/12/19/Meaning-and-Beauty-
in-Data-Vis/)), but not much of a data visualization (I can hardly get any
insight from it).

------
hacker_9
Is this meant to be useful or just look interesting? I can't really say I
understand what is being shown.

~~~
JustFinishedBSG
Pretty. It's useless

------
gabrielgoh
for those wondering, what is on display are the level sets (3d contours) of a
neural network.

this is a very cool use of shaders for raytracing, but it is not terribly
informative.

~~~
kevinwang
Why is it moving?

~~~
sp332
It's a 4-dimensional object. The animation doesn't show the object moving, it
just shows progressive cross-sections of the object. If you stop the
animation, you can choose which layer of the object to view with the slider.

Edit: Not to derail the thread, but here's another post about 4D visualization
toys.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14471931)

------
kalal
Already mentioned in the comments. But still. Looks nice, but it is hard to
get any insight from it. For instance, I zeroed out all weights and outputs,
then slightly increased one weight. First there seems to be some non-zero bias
on the minimal weight, second there is some mon-linearity which goes against
intuition. It would be nice to be more clear about what is going on and then
it can be more useful not only nice.

------
jerad
This is pretty cool. It seems impossible to mouse away while maintaining the
orientation. I want to be able to perturb the weights and watch from different
angles. Very cool though, nonetheless.

~~~
ogrim
You can change tab or window with the keyboard, move the mouse, and get back
to the visualisation with the previous orientation intact.

